
After Megaupload Bust, Putlocker and RapidShare Pick Up Slack - Slimy
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/03/after-megaupload/
======
mackyinc
FileSonic have stopped file sharing about 1 week after the megaupload bust.
You can still download only if your the upload of the file. I wonder why?!?

